
Show HN: Blockly – generate blockly blocks based on APIs and OData actions - cosmos14
https://netcoreblockly.herokuapp.com/blockly.html
======
cosmos14
Hello,

Blockly is an application the generated blockly blocks based on apis, Odata
and GraphQL actions. Note for the GraphQL, we have implemented, for the moment
only the blocks for getting the data and now working on mutation actions.

The application is written in C# and Javascript.

The Github repository:
[https://github.com/ignatandrei/NETCoreBlockly](https://github.com/ignatandrei/NETCoreBlockly)

The list of issues:
[https://github.com/ignatandrei/NETCoreBlockly/issues](https://github.com/ignatandrei/NETCoreBlockly/issues)

Thank you, Cosmin and Andrei from Romania

